# Hey Jack Malarkey.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

The 2nd round of jobkeeper allowance was due to be paid today ( 29th May). The “postman“ has not arrived yet. What’s going on ???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The "postman" has not arrived yet. What's going on ???


The postman decided it paid better to stay home and collect unemployment benefits. :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The 2nd round of jobkeeper allowance was due to be paid today ( 29th May). The "postman" has not arrived yet. What's going on ???


It gets paid monthly for jobkeeper fortnights ending in the previous month.

From 1 June to 14 June, you can notify the Tax Office of your actual turnover for May and your projected turnover for June. (This isn't for the purpose of retesting eligibility.)

It's only once you do this that you will be paid a few days later.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It gets paid monthly for jobkeeper fortnights ending in the previous month.
> 
> From 1 June to 14 June, you can notify the Tax Office of your actual turnover for May and your projected turnover for June. (This isn't for the purpose of retesting eligibility.)
> 
> It's only once you do this that you will be paid a few days later.


Dear oh deary me. That's six weeks between drinks.


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm expecting my $3K sometime next week.


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/jobkeeper-part-2.400002/#post-6262359


----------

